# tute blu



## Tomby

Salve a tutti!
Cosa significa *tute blu*?
Contesto: «La vertenza Fiat, stop in fabbrica per 2 settimane le _tute blu_ occupano il Comune».
Grazie in anticipio!
TT.


----------



## gatogab

Tombatossals said:


> Salve a tutti!
> Cosa significa *tute blu*?
> Contesto: «La vertenza Fiat, stop in fabbrica per 2 settimane le _tute blu_ occupano il Comune».
> Grazie in anticipio!
> TT.


 
Son los obreros que se supone que vistan _'overol' _azul.
_ Tuta del meccanico_: mono del mecánico.



> Diccionario de la lengua española © 2005 Espasa-Calpe:
> overol
> 1.m. amer. Mono,traje de faena de una sola pieza:
> los mecánicos de coches llevan overoles.


----------



## Tomby

¿Overol? 
La primera vez que oigo esta palabra (como dice el DRAE del ing. _over all_). Buscaba una palabra y he encontrado dos. 
¿En este caso podría ser el _personal_ (los obreros, que usan monos) de la empresa?
¡Muchísimas gracias!
TT.


----------



## gatogab

Tombatossals said:


> ¿Overol?
> La primera vez que oigo esta palabra (como dice el DRAE del ing. _over all_). Buscaba una palabra y he encontrado dos.
> ¿En este caso podría ser el _personal_ (los obreros, que usan monos) de la empresa?
> ¡Muchísimas gracias!
> TT.


 
El personal no creo, sino los obreros.
Por _'personal'_ se puede entender también los empleados. Ellos visten _'camisa y corbata' _


----------



## ursu-lab

Es como dice Gatogab. En italiano "le tute blu" son el colectivo de los obreros de una fábrica (y no de un simple taller), mientras que  "i colletti bianchi" (porque llevan camisa: el cuello blanco de las camisas) son los empleados. Los directivos de las empresas son "i quadri".
Se trata de una terminología que empezó a utilizarse desde las famosas luchas obreras y sindicales de los años '60-'70.


----------



## 0scar

Acá no se entiende "mono".


----------



## Blechi

Vorrei dire che la parola "overol" che proviene dal inglese "over all" si usa molto. Ho avuto una grande sorpresa quando ho sentito per la prima volta questa parola, ma il suo uso è più diffuso di quello che pensavo in principio.


----------



## Neuromante

Difuso, ma sbagliato, come sempre con queste parole inglesse, che si direbbe non ci sia una forma italiana/spagnola.

Fin che essista "tuta" non vedo motivo per usare una mostruosità aliena.


----------



## Blechi

Scusate! Non ho spiegato bene: la parola "overol" scritta in questo modo, è diffusa in spagnolo e non in italiano.
Non mi è chiaro se si usa in tutto il mondo di lingua spagnola. Io ho sempre sentito il termine quando parlavano gli spagnoli sudamericani.


----------



## 0scar

_Overol_ está en el DRAE, también _pulóver_,_ suéter_ y unas cuantas más.


----------



## Neuromante

Hay un hilo sobre las precipitaciones del DRAE a la hora de admitir palabras inglesas que después nunca entran en el uso de la lengua

Pulóver y suéter sí que son de uso común.


----------



## gatogab

Neuromante said:


> Difuso, ma sbagliato, come sempre con queste parole *in* ingle*s*e, che si direbbe non ci sia una forma italiana/spagnola.
> 
> *Finchè *e*s*ista "tuta" non vedo motivo per usare una mostruosità aliena.


 
*Tute Blu*

*overol*

*mono*


----------



## 0scar

Los clásicos overalls son estos, los de tiradores y pechera, la moda los llama jardineros o enteritos. 
http://www.marshallsclothingcompany.com/usrimage/0ikeda_classic_overalls_medium_sandwash.jpg

¿Cómo se dice en italiano?


----------



## ursu-lab

Allora le tute blu non sono overalls, perché la tuta (blu) simbolo dell'operaio è questa:

http://messaggeroveneto.gelocal.it/multimedia/home/24377136/1

L'overall (in inglese) è una salopette (in italiano, dal francese) o un peto (in spagnolo della Spagna).


----------



## 0scar

Un artículo de Wikipedia en inglés lo explica.
Si bien en inglés hay dos nombres, uno para el de tiradores y otra para el modelo enterizo, la palabra overall al pasar a otros idiomas incluye a ambos tipos.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Overall#Military_overall

Hace 60 años el simbolo del operario era la "salopette", era lo que usaban los mecánicos.


----------



## gatogab

Yo usé overoles durante 14 años. Deberían haber sido sólo 12, pero resulta que repetí año dos veces  en el liceo, donde era obligatorio usar esta prenda. No eran azules, sino beige.
Algo *así* , pero de manga larga.


----------



## Tomby

0scar said:


> Acá no se entiende "mono".


Acá no se entiende "overol".
Pero gracias a este foro ahora todos lo entendemos y ya no hay escusa.
¡Saludos!

P.S. Ahora entiendo que _tute blu_, según los contextos, es la 'clase obrera' o el 'conjunto de operarios' de una fábrica.
¡Gracias a todos!
TT.


----------



## gatogab

Tombatossals said:


> P.S. Ahora entiendo que _tute *blu*_, según los contextos, es la* 'clase obrera'* o el *'conjunto de operarios'* de una fábrica.
> ¡Gracias a todos!
> TT.


 
*La classe operaria *

Suona meglio di_ 'collettivo',_ che ha una connotazione più politicizzata.


----------



## Neretva

En español se dice "mono de trabajo"


----------



## El tano trucho

gatogab said:


> *La classe opera**r**ia *


Con una 'r'.


----------



## Tomby

Scusi, ma credo che in italiano è _classe operaia_, senza "r".


----------



## ursu-lab

gatogab said:


> *La classe opera*r*ia *
> 
> Suona meglio di_ 'collettivo',_ che ha una connotazione più politicizzata.



In italiano "collettivo" ha una connotazione sindacale (il contratto collettivo dei lavoratori, per esempio), esattamente come "tute blu".

Ha una connotazione politica invece il termine "la classe operaia" (proprio perché contiene il termine "classe", da cui l'espressione "lotta di classe"), magnificamente rappresentata nel film "La classe operaia va in paradiso" di Pietro Germi, con un fantastico Gian Maria Volontè come protagonista.

Ecco la locandina dove appare in primo piano Volontè che indossa la "tuta blu" da operaio. http://vulcanochimico.ilcannocchial.../22046/classeoperaiavainparadisolocandina.jpg


----------



## gatogab

ursu-lab said:


> In italiano "collettivo" ha una connotazione sindacale (il contratto collettivo dei lavoratori, per esempio), esattamente come "tute blu".
> 
> Ha una connotazione politica invece il termine "la classe operaia" (proprio perché contiene il termine "classe", da cui l'espressione "lotta di classe"), magnificamente rappresentata nel film "La classe operaia va in paradiso" di *Elio Petri*, con un fantastico Gian Maria Volontè come protagonista.
> 
> Ecco la locandina dove appare in primo piano Volontè che indossa la "tuta blu" da operaio. http://vulcanochimico.ilcannocchial.../22046/classeoperaiavainparadisolocandina.jpg


 
*Tienes razón*


(((gracias a todos por haberme hecho notar la 'r' colada en la '_classe operaia'_. Lastimablemente soy muy distraído)))


----------



## lautaro

ursu-lab said:


> un peto (in spagnolo della Spagna).


 

En español no de España (!?!?!?!) _peto_ es traducible también con _pettorina_. Por supuesto no tiene nada que ver con tuta que yo siempre he traducido con _buzo_ y no con _mono. _Tengo que investigar como se les dice a los *tuta blu* en Chile.

LAU


----------



## ursu-lab

In castigliano "peto" ha due significati: pettorina e salopette.
*2.     * m. Prenda suelta o parte de una prenda de vestir que cubre  el pecho.* 3.     * m. Prenda de vestir con *peto,*  especialmente el pantalón.

Io mi riferivo al capo d'abbigliamento "completo" e quindi all'accezione 3. In italiano la pettorina è solo la parte che copre il petto. La traduzione dell'accezione 3 è salopette (= pantaloni + pettorina). Anche un grembiule da cucina ha la pettorina per proteggere dagli schizzi la parte superiore del vestito.

"Tuta" in italiano è qualsiasi indumento che ricopra la parte superiore e inferiore del corpo: la tuta da meccanico, la tuta da ginnastica, la tuta da sub, la tuta da astronauta, ecc. Quindi anche la salopette (parola pur sempre francese) potrebbe essere considerata - impropriamente - un tipo di tuta (parola italiana), anche se, a dire il vero, lascia scoperta la schiena e tutta la parte delle spalle. 

La domanda iniziale però riguardava il significato del termine "tuta blu", e allora in questo caso si parla solo di quella tutta intera che protegge l'intero corpo. 


Lascio il link che rimanda alla biografia di Thayaht, lo stilista toscano che ha inventato, all'inizio del XX secolo, sia il capo d'abbigliamento futurista "tuta" che il suo nome (si chiama così per la caratteristica forma di T -> la T ha "le maniche", che mancano invece nella salopette).


----------



## Neretva

En España un mono de trabajo es como el que llevan los mecánicos de la formula1, sabes entero, con una cremallera delante.

Y un peto, lo suelen llevar los niños o las emarazadas ( aunque lo pueden llevar otras personas)  Es un pantalón con un trozo de tela que cubre el pecho y lleva tirantes, algo así como los granjeros de las películas de EEUU.


----------



## gatogab

ursu-lab said:


> "Tuta" in italiano è qualsiasi indumento che ricopra la parte superiore e inferiore del corpo: la tuta da meccanico, la tuta da ginnastica, la *muta* da sub, la tuta da astronauta, ecc.


----------



## ursu-lab

Carissimo Gatogab: no comment. Cioè muta, nell'accezione di "aggettivo" , perché non si  capisce il senso della tua "correzione" (¡?!)

*Garzanti *(Dizionario della lingua italiana) *TUTA *_s. f_. indumento composto di camiciotto e pantaloni uniti per lo  più in un solo pezzo, con apertura sul davanti, confezionato con tessuto  resistente, che s'indossa durante attività lavorative manuali in cui  sia richiesta grande libertà di movimento o in cui ci si insudici  facilmente: _la tuta del meccanico_, _del netturbino_; *le  tute blu, (fig.) gli operai (contrapposti ai colletti  bianchi,* gli impiegati e i tecnici) | _tuta sportiva_, _da  ginnastica_, in due pezzi, indossata da chi fa pratica sportiva |* tuta   subacquea, per immersioni subacquee* | _tuta spaziale_, a  perfetta tenuta d'aria, indossata dagli astronauti | _tuta mimetica_,  in tessuto mimetizzato, propria di militari, delle forze di polizia e  sim. | _a tuta_, a forma di tuta. DIM. _tutina


_


----------



## gatogab

ursu-lab said:


> Gatogab: no comment. Cioè muta, nell'accezione di "aggettivo" , perché non si capisce il senso della tua "correzione" (¡?!)


¿Cuál corrección?
Sólo hago saber que "le tute subacque" son más conocidas como "mute".
Questo perchè, essendo così strette somigliano alla pelle umana, quindi, sarebbe come mutare di/la pelle quando vengono indossate.


----------



## honeyheart

Yo sigo preguntándome de qué parte de Argentina es Oscar. 

Porque en ninguna de sus intervenciones en este hilo mencionó el nombre que se le da acá a esa prenda, o sea, *"mameluco"*, que para mi sorpresa y regocijo, está incluida en el diccionario :

*mameluco*
   4. m. Mono de trabajo:
_mameluco de mecánico_.

Éste está a buen precio, me podría comprar uno :

http://www.tiendaonce.com.ar/images/mameluco_250x247.gif


----------



## gatogab

honeyheart said:


> ...el nombre que se le da acá a esa prenda, o sea, *"mameluco"*, que para mi sorpresa y regocijo, está incluida en el diccionario


 
*¡Sí, el mameluco!!!*


PD.
Si no recuerdo mal, el "mono" es *este*, ¿verdad HYHT?

Pero:
*La Historia y el mameluco.*


----------



## Blechi

Hola Tano Trucho.
Dado que en italiano se dice "classe *operaia*" (sin r), yo ahora estoy confundida.
¿En castellano es la frase que tu has corregido? ¿En castellano es *classe* con dos "s"?


----------



## El tano trucho

Blechi said:


> Hola Tano Trucho.
> Dado que en italiano se dice "classe *operaia*" (sin r), yo ahora estoy confundida.
> ¿En castellano es la frase que tu has corregido? ¿En castellano es *classe* con dos "s"?


Hola Blechi.
La frase que corregí está escrita en italiano. "Clase" en castellano va con una 's'.

classe (it) = clase (es)

classe operaia (it) = clase obrera (es)


"Operario" (cómo adjetivo y sustantivo) existe en castellano peró no en italiano.

[fuera de tema: en portugués creo que existe la expresión 'classe operária'; capaz eso puede generar confusion]

Saludos,
ETT


----------



## 0scar

Sí, _mameluco_, me había olvidado de esa palabra. Una cosa es conocerla y otra acordarse cuando hace falta. Aunque ahora me suena a un poco vieja.


----------



## gatogab

Blechi said:


> Hola Tano Trucho.
> Dado que en italiano se dice "classe *operaia*" (sin r), yo ahora estoy confundida.
> ¿En castellano es la frase que tu has corregido? ¿En casellano es *classe* con dos "s"?


 


El tano trucho said:


> Hola Blechi.
> La frase que corregí está escrita en italiano. "Clase" en castellano va con una 's'.
> 
> classe (it) = clase (es)
> 
> classe operaia (it) = clase obrera (es)
> 
> 
> "Operario" (cómo adjetivo y sustantivo) existe en castellano peró no en italiano.
> 
> [fuera de tema: en portugués creo que existe la expresión 'classe operária'; capaz eso puede generar confusion]
> 
> Saludos,
> ETT


 
Il mio genuino italcaste mi manda diritto al centro dell'attenzione.
Tempo fa sono stato analizzato e ritenuto _'gatogabcentrico'_ da chi se ne intende, mezzo PM


----------



## Angel.Aura

gatogab said:


> ¿Cuál corrección?
> Sólo hago saber que "le tute subacque" son más conocidas como "mute".
> Questo perchè, essendo così strette somigliano alla pelle umana, quindi, sarebbe come mutare di/la pelle quando vengono indossate.


Magari due parole investite all'inizio in una spiegazione più dettagliata potevano risparmiare un fraintendimento e due post inutili. Con questo tre.


----------



## El tano trucho

honeyheart said:


> Yo sigo preguntándome de qué parte de Argentina es Oscar.
> 
> Porque en ninguna de sus intervenciones en este hilo mencionó el nombre que se le da acá a esa prenda, o sea, *"mameluco"*, que para mi sorpresa y regocijo, está incluida en el diccionario :
> 
> *mameluco*
> 4. m. Mono de trabajo:
> _mameluco de mecánico_.
> 
> Éste está a buen precio, me podría comprar uno :
> 
> http://www.tiendaonce.com.ar/images/mameluco_250x247.gif


Acá (un "diccionario" argentino-español muy bien escrito, por lo mucho que leí) también confirman que a lo que se llama "mono" en España le dicen "mameluco" en Argentina. También aparece "overol"


----------

